
The Post-Millennial Generation Is Here - CraneWorm
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/04/what-its-like-to-work-at-the-museum-of-ice-cream/558269/?single_page=true
======
CM30
So in other words, it's service jobs for hipsters, in businesses aimed at
hipsters.

Seriously though, am I the only one disturbed by all this 'community' stuff? I
don't want my workplace to be a community or family, I want it to be a place
to work and my colleagues to be colleagues. To do anything else feels like a
way to turn work into a cult.

But hey, I guess I'm old fashioned. Seems like people nowadays don't like the
idea of working for the money and doing what they enjoy in their free time.

~~~
aezed
When you realize that all your time is free time, then you try to maximize
what you get out of it. Whether that is money or something else seems like it
should be up to the particular individual.

